# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Zgjedhjet lokale në Shqipëri

## Albo

Fushata elektorale per zgjedhjet lokale ka filluar tashme ne Shqiperi dhe shqiptaret do tu drejtohen kutive te votimit ne 12 tetor 2003. Me pak se nje muaj ka mbetur nga dita e votimit dhe ne u ftojme te merrni pjese ne kete sondazh para-zgjedhor.

Pasi te hidhni voten tuaj ne kete sondazh, jeni te lutur edhe te beni nje koment te shkurter dhe te qarte duke i dhene pergjigje pyetjes se:

Perse zgjodhet qe te votoni per X force politike?

Duke qene se vota eshte e drejta e secilit prej nesh, nuk dua qe kjo teme te kthehet ne nje debat, por vetem ne nje teme ku secili hedh arsyet e tij perse votoi ashtu sic votoi.

Albo

----------


## mentor kryeziu

sepse dua qe shqiperin ta shof ashtu si kam deshire ta shofe veteveten familjen dhe fene time se paku kjop[arti qe tash kam votuar dhe ne zgjedhje do te votoj eshte me e mire nga keto tjerat edhe shpresojm se do te ja kthej dinjitetin e humbur shqiperis ,dhe nga vendi laik qe eshte sot ta kthej ne nje vend qe beson zotin nga vendi me i varfer i botes qe eshte sot ta kthej ne nje vende te pasur nga krimi ta kthej ne lumturi per te gjithe njerzit, pra une nga shume parti te kqija qe ka sote Shqiperia jone e zgjodha te keqen me te vogel.

----------


## Fringo

Po te isha ne Tirane do votoja Kandidatin, jo partine, pra Edi Ramen.

----------


## PINK

asnjeren ...

----------


## Asteroid

Une voten time do ta jap per kandidatin e Partise Demokratike ne Vlore, Dr. Kristaq Bisholla. Partia Demokratike eshte e vetmja force politike ne vend qe mund te luftoje krimin e organizuar, korrupsionin galopant qe ka mberthyer vendin, si dhe situaten emergjente te energjitikes dhe ate ekonomike. Shqiperia ka qe ne 1 Mars 1997 qe eshte pushtuar nga krimi i rruges dhe nga ai ne Qeveri. Vetem ne Shqiperi ndodhin gjera te tilla, ku kriminelat behen Shefa policie, ku kriminelat behen deputete, ku kriminelat behen ministra dhe ku kriminelat behen Kryeministra. 

Kandidatet e Partise Demokratike qendrojne me lart se kandidatet e Partise Socialiste, si ne planin profesional dhe ate moral.

***

----------


## BenAlbani

Une nuk do te votoja njeri ne keto zgjedhje, ndonese ne parim vota ime do te shkonte perhere tek kandidati dhe jo partia me bindese, aq me teper ne nje kontekst zgjedhjesh lokale. 

Besoj se edhe mospjesemarrja eshte nje instrument legjitim i nje sistemi demokratik dhe mund te jete gjithashtu nje senjal domethenes kur abstenimi eshte i nxitur nga arsye specifike e jo thjesht nga indiferenca.

Ne kohen e diktatures, kur kandidatet i perkisnin nje kahu te vetem dhe zgjedhjet ishin thjesht nje farse, ka patur persona te cilet kane ushtruar mospjesemarrjen si mjet proteste ndaj rregjimit. 

Per mendimin tim, nje abstenim masiv i zgjedheseve kesaj rradhe do ta vertetonte me nje prove te pamohueshme deshtimin edhe keshtu te qarte, te mbare spektrit politik Shqiptar.

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Qe Nga  viti 1990  jemi duke prishur gjithmone  ate qe nis nje parti dhe sjemi duke bere asgje te sakte qe te kete hije per vendin.

Njehere  e  merr  demokratikja njehere socjalistja kush hipen nga keto parti ne krye gjithmone prish ato qe ka bere partia e pare  
Kjo  ndoth  kudo por  si tek ne  jo.

Pastaj ankohemi pse nuk  zhvillohet  ose  pse  nuk ecen  perpara  shqiperia  po  si te ec shqiperia perpara kur  ne  ate qe ndertojme ne mengjes e prishim  ne darke.

Une  e  dua demokracine Por  ne  shqiperi nuk ka demokrat qe te drejtojne demokracine dhe ata qe ka ose duan te bejne diçka si lene te  bejne  gje.

Pra  per  mua  e  rendesishme  eshte  Shqiperia  atdheu  pastaj  partia.Zgjedhjet  Per  mendimin  tim  le  ti  marri partia qe  ndodhet  ne  pushtet  sepse  po  i  mori  ndonje tjeter  prape rremuja,prishje  do  kete se  ne e  kemi ne gjak ate.
Kurse  e  dyta  nuk me  intereson shume cila parti  i  merr
e  rendesishme  per  mua  eshte  cila  parti ben per atdheun tim te dashur.

Dhe  ai qe  ben  per  Atdheun  le  te  marri  voten  dhe  deshiroje  qe  dhe  ato parti qe  konkurojne  me  propozime  se  do ngrene  nje  shqiperia [Liza ne boten e çudirave]  te  perkryeshme  le tu lene rrugen atyre qe  bejne vertet vepren e atyre fjaleve qe thone.

Me  Respekt.

----------


## Reshat

Votova per Partine Demokratike sepse ajo eshte e vetmja force politike qe mund ta avancoje qeshtjen e Kosoves ashtu si ajo e meriton dhe din si ti mbroje edhe interesat e te gjithe shqiptareve qe per momentin gjenden jasht kufinjeve administrativ te Shqiperise.

----------


## Never Say Never

Per *Partine Demokratike* , si alternativa perparimtare Shqiptare.

@+

----------


## edi76

vetem bej cudi qe ka njerez kaq naive (s'do perdor fjale tjeter)  qe vazhdojne te thone se do votojne per edi ramen ....
         edhe socialistja po ta merrte mire do ishte te vinte dike tjeter ne vend te atij te semuri etj...

     pa respekt fare

----------


## Noerti

Nuk dua te votoj!
1.Nuk merem me Politiken.
2.Gjith te njejte jan.
3.Gjith jan te pa besushem.
4.Secili do per veten e tij jo te shtetit.
5.Politikanet Shqiptare per mua jan = me 000.

----------


## Noerti

Se arova kush do te mesoj te genjej te marin mesime nga Politikanen qe dhe pak akoma do ja marin Shpirtin Shqiperise

----------


## piro

votoj per Partine Demokratike sepse eshte e vetmja force politike qe  mund te  shkule  kesaj rradhe nga rrenjet mbeturinat "puniste" ne Shqiperine tone dhe monstrat  delirante te tipit  edirama.

----------


## nikshi

Partia Socialiste ka programe te qarta per zhvillimin e vendit dhe ne bashkite kryesore qe ajo ka drejtuar ne tre vitet e fundit jane vene re ndryshime pozitive dhe te ndjeshme shume me teper se sa ne bashkite ku ka drejtuar partia demokratike (krahaso Tiranen ku ndrejton PS me Shkodren ku drejton PD).  Prandaj, eshte ne te mire te qytetareve qe te drejtohen nga ajo force politike qe ka dhene me shume prova. Dikush, ne nje nderhyrje qe ka bere ne kete teme thote se duhet te fitoje PD sepse do te ndihmoje Kosoven. Por, ç'lidhje kane organet e pushtetit vendor ne Shqiperi me çeshtjet e Kosoves? Asnje lidhje nukkane sepse nuk eshte kompetence e ketyre organeve te merren me Kosoven.  Miq te dashur, poshteti vendor ka te beje me çeshtje te tjera dhe jo me politiken e jashtme te Shqiperise.

----------


## Sokoli

Une votoj per Fatos Nanon sepse eshte i vetmi personazh i teatrit politik qe ka treguar se e njeh mire popullin tone dhe pskilogjine e tij, i vetmi.
Populli yne ka nje te mire te madhe, *eshte harraq*. 
Votoj per Nanon nen drejtimin e te cilit populli yne harraq do te caje rrugen e historise me breket te ulura deri tek gjunjet. Bile nuk do te jete cudi qe Nano, dijet e tij te medha ne lemin e harreses, t'i shfrytezoje per qellime akoma me madhore. Mbase nen drejtimin e tij te lavdishem populli yne harraq do te mund te harrohet dhe nga popujt e tjere. 

*Rrofte populli yne harraq!*

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Faktori kryesor qe vendos ku shkon vota per popllin Shqiptar eshte KRAHINA. Une jom gjys Skraparli e gjys Shkodron. Per cilin duhet me votu une? 

Ne rastin konkret si Tirons qe jam, vota ime i shko Edi Rames qe ja boft zoti hallall tamlin e t'lynin e nones. 

Tash, kush po m'thot ku eshte ndryshimi me i madh ndermjet platformes te PS dhe PD.........ne te vertete ska gje hic. Nqs nuk i dini platformat  bertitni sa per nje parti e nje tjeter?

----------


## kajsia

akoma se keni kuptuar qe shqiperia me keta politikane qe ka ecen dy hapa para dhe 10 mbrapa?!
na duhen te rinj me ide te reja dhe qe nuk dine ta levrojne lemin e harreses(te jap te drejte sokol)

----------


## kajsia

PS e PD kane lindur nga nje nene

----------


## BLACK_KNIGHT

edhe une votova per partine demkratike sepse jam i sigurte qe me ate parti mund te hedhim nje hap drejt evropes kurse me kete parti qe eshte ne pushtet jemi duke hedhur nje hap drejt gropes :buzeqeshje:  shiko kryetarin edhe dihet pastaj partia, e kam fjalen per drogmenet si F.nano

----------


## Florida Piku

Une do te votoj per partine demokratike sepse me pelqejn alternativat e saj..Meqe jam biznesmene dhe kan premtuar se do te ulin tatimet do tja jap asaj voten  se keshtu me leverdis.Une qe jetoj ne Shqiperi shikoj dhe interesin tim ne radh te pare i jap voten atij qe me jep diçka jo kot.E dini si eshte kjo pune si puna e atij barsaletit me dy gota uji ku njera donte nje gisht per tu mbushur kurse tjetra ishte bosh do mbushur... Pra kujt tja japi populli voten atij qe do dhe nje gisht te mbushet apo atij qe do qe te mbushet?
Ju pershendes te gjitheve.....

----------

